# Do you see it?



## jpfabricator (Jun 28, 2017)

Does anyone else see the carbide insert?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 28, 2017)

no


----------



## Groundhog (Jun 28, 2017)

All I see is a red x


----------



## tweinke (Jun 28, 2017)

jpfabricator said:


> Does anyone else see the carbide insert?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Had to hit reply to see picture, Yes I see it! Question is what would it cut? Then again it might work on some of that Chinese cheesium that pops up from time to time in my shop. If its SHARP cheddar it might even be better then that.


----------



## dlane (Jun 29, 2017)

Red x


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 29, 2017)

gotta watch those inserts, they have been reported to be pretty cheesy !


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 29, 2017)

Velveeta yupp


----------



## darkzero (Jun 29, 2017)

Nope, red X but that is pretty funny. Never realized the similarity of the two.


----------



## dlane (Jun 29, 2017)

jpfabricator said:


> Does anyone else see the carbide insert?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## higgite (Jun 29, 2017)

Is this one of those things with a hidden image where if you stare at it long enough.....?
I stared at it for 20 minutes and finally a red X popped out at me. 

Tom


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 29, 2017)




----------

